# Multi beaded plinth



## chipporter (May 25, 2011)

I am replicating a mantel in a late 1700 house. The existing mantel has what I am calling multi beaded plinths mounted like corbels under the mantel shelf. I am wondering if anyone knows of a way to make these without buying an antique plane. I'd also be happy if I could just find a place to buy two of them. 

I will describe them because my photo isn't so great. It is a piece of 5/4 measuring 7" wide by 10" tall with 3/16" beads running parallel the entire width. Another way to describe it, imagine 20 small dowels attached side by side and glued to a backing board.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

chipporter said:


> Another way to describe it, imagine 20 small dowels attached side by side and glued to a backing board.


You could just do a glue down with small dowels. Or you could rout the profile with a bit like this.












 







.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Or you could buy one of the multi bead bits like the one on the right below and do a glue up. Another thing you could do is run small nosing, rip off and glue on to stock. There are only two of them so it shouldn't be too big a deal.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

I believe what your describing is termed.........at least here,as reeding.We've used it to beyond words in several ways.The least of which is,as the main focal,vert part of an apron(usually about 2-4 inches high)under some stupid azz cool Paladian(sp)set of windows(interior side).Here at the estate I used it on the fr door surround...below a horizantal Terne metal section,on a pediment.Albeit in a "hillbilly" or if one wanted to be PC......."primitive"Federal period sort of way.

Interestingly,its the same "basic" system for creating arrows in/for archery needs.Its simply a moulding head.........have used them on both TS's and shapers that creates a series of,duh....reeds(in segments of 3's N 4's).The stock needs to be pretty gauldang close thicness when producing arrows,cause yoy got to flip it to produce a round shaft.In your case its a single pass over the head.TS's work better,believe it or not cause you have more range on widths.We usually make'm up in 10" widths.Then do a cut off at whatever length suits.

Its a fine profile that dosen't get the respect that it deserves.Good luck with your project,BW


----------

